# Pear Wine Recipe



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Who has a recipe for pear wine they've tried and like? I want to make a gallon of wine and already have about 5-6 pounds of pears cut and in the freezer.


----------



## RLWinemaker (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's my recipe from my website "The Winemaker's Notebook": 

4 lbs. Pears peeled and sliced
boiling water to 1 gallon
6 cups sugar
1/4 tsp. tannins
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme
1tsp yeast nutrient

Chop up pears, put in stock pot. Carefully pour over the boiling water. Once it cools to room temp, stir in the enzyme. Let sit overnight. Strain the next day, stir in sugar, tannins, and yeast nutrient. Place in fermentor, add yeast, attach airlock, and you're set! For yeast, cotes des blancs works well, but its even better with pasteur champagne. I carbonate mine for a bubbly "pear cider". Also, this comes out strong and dry and delicious, but feel free to adjust the sugar according to your sg. readings. I like mine at 11 or 12% abv.


----------

